# Any new F3 or F4 riders here... need feedback on FC frame



## AceyMan (May 6, 2010)

My trusty (and only) bike, a 2010 Cannondale CAAD9 was totaled recently. I'm looking at spending around $1500 USD for a replacement frameset, and the new Felt FC frameset looks like a nice build for the money, and I have a top notch Felt LBS about 1 km from my house.

If anyone here already riding one of the new bikes built on the FC frameset (F3 or F4), I'd love some feedback on what you think.

I'm looking for something that is pretty light (I climb lots), stable at speed (I descend after I climb...) and has a good road ride since it's my one bike it serves as my daily commuter too.

I already have BB30 from my current group on the CAAD9 so that's one reason the Felt is on my short list.

Any words from you Felt owners are appreciated!


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the only difference between the F5, F4, FC, and F3 is front fork choice. The frame is the same UHC Performance Carbon.

So, with that in mind, there haven't been any F3 or F4 threads, but there has been a lot of discussion about the F5. And the general consensus (from me as well) is that the bike is great. You won't regret the choice, and I'm pretty sure the Cannondale and Felt geometry is pretty similar.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with Lou3000 regarding the frame. Pretty sure the F3/F4/F5 share the same frame, but with different forks. And there is a lot of good feedback on the F5.

That said, I have a 2011 F3 that I love. In my experience it's handles well, and is stable at speed. I've only had it up to, I think, 36 mph (58 kph), but there were no surprises and I felt comfortable at that speed. The bike has good road feel -- you can read the road surface texture, but at the same time, the frame absorbs the sharp, higher amplitude shocks of say, expansion joints, well. Highly recommended.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm trying to choose between the FC and F5 too. I could buy the F5 and re-use the parts on my current frame or buy the FC. Its difficult to determine the actual difference between the F5 and FC forks by comparing specs/weight.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

I really don't think you can go wrong with either choice. I chose the F5 because I had sold my previous road bike and only had a Tri bike, so I didn't have the luxury of part swapping or waiting. I needed a full road bike immediately that I could go back and upgrade over time. The new 105 is pretty decent too, and I actually have no intention of ditching it immediately.

That said, had I had the luxury of buying a frame and building the bike over time, I would have gone with the FC for some one very dumb reason. I like the matte paint and white graphics.

I think the differences between forks is pretty much all weight. I don't think there is going to be any major performance difference.


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a mixture of parts 6600 Ultegra, 6700 Ultegra Crank and 09 Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. It would be nice to put the F5 parts onto my 2010 ZC Frame and use it for the 50-100 mile rides. I think a good fitting would eliminate the need for two road bikes.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

The new f frame is great. stiff, responsive, supple ride - very much so considering its stiffness! I love mine. I dont think you could ask for much more at this price point.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I received an interesting call from my LBS today. Apparently, Felt has identified a potential issue with the fork on my 2011 F3, and is recommending that I immediately stop riding it. They are expecting some sort of resolution within a few days. Here's hoping....


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> I received an interesting call from my LBS today. Apparently, Felt has identified a potential issue with the fork on my 2011 F3, and is recommending that I immediately stop riding it. They are expecting some sort of resolution within a few days. Here's hoping....



Dave,
Can we have some insight to this issue?


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Update on the F3 fork situation. My shop called me back today. It appears that there is a recall on my fork, and I'll be getting a new one. Not sure when, but they are submitting the claim as soon as I get them the serial number, and the average miles I ride per month. Registered the bike during Interbike...even got the "Out of Office at Interbike" reply from the person who apparently gets an email when you register, so you'd think Felt would have it, but whatever.

While I was on the phone with the shop, I mentioned I had a lot of friends (that would be you all) with F5's, and did this also impact those with that bike. She checked the notice, and it didn't specify bike model, but did specify a particular fork, which she gave me the designation for, but I wasn't able to write down at the time. However, since in previous discussions, we know that the F3 and F5 share the same frame (different finish, but otherwise the same), but have different forks, you guys should be okay.

Other than that, I don't know specifically what the issue is. I was a little leary of the idea of buying a bike with a 100% carbon fork, including steer tube, since if and when carbon fiber fails it can fail in the blink of an eye. Doesn't always happen, witness ColoColo's F5 frame failing at the rear dropout, but still got him home.

Inspecting the fork (still assembled to the bike), I can see nothing wrong, and have had no performance issues at all. It's a great bike, c'mon! Still, it's parked until it's fixed.

Superdave -- do you know if this issue is similar to the recall on the 2009 Felt model B12, B16 and S32 bicycles that was issued June 30, 2010?

Thanks,

-- D4


----------



## rijn (Jun 23, 2010)

Ouch. I've narrowed my choices down to SuperSix hi-mod, Tarmac and the FC.


----------

